# WOC: Holiday/Glamourdaze



## kimbunney (Oct 17, 2012)

What are we getting ladies? Or you totally skipping? 

  	After seeing some comparison swatches I'm trying to get the strength to skip. In CartoonChic picture OF looks really close to Up the Amp, Innocence looks close to Cut-a-caper, Glamourdaze looks similar to One of a Kind. Someone tell me I can skip them all!! 

  	I still think I want all three blushes and now two lipglasses. If any WOC went to the event can you tell me how the blushes swatched?


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 17, 2012)

I picked up 3 things from this collex:

  	Whisper of Guilt, Feminine Edge liner and raven e/l.

  	This collex is huge! and very pretty!

  	I decided to limit my purchases to items that were unique because so many shades resemble ones I already own.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2012)

How are the EDSFs to be used? Are these highlighters? I've put in a pre-order for both of them plus A Natural Flirt, Stolen Moment,  and Stylishly Merry EDES so far. There are so many flipping collections right now it's incredibly confusing.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 17, 2012)

I pre-saled O F l/s @ NORDSTROMS ... It does remind me of U T A but brighter n more pink... Swatch on urself b4 u decide on passing as it is abdolutely gorgeous on brown skin... I only found one blush 2b WOC friendly n it was a soft pink, I forget the name lol n now u have me wondering y I didnt pre-sale purchase it lmao :/


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 17, 2012)

MissTT said:


> How are the EDSFs to be used? Are these highlighters? I've put in a pre-order for both of them plus A Natural Flirt, Stolen Moment,  and Stylishly Merry EDES so far. There are so many flipping collections right now it's incredibly confusing.


  	Highlighters and Eyeshadows I would assume, most use as highlighters but I'm pretty sure they can be eye friendly. When the first set of EDSF came out in April the guy that helped me used the darkest one as an eyeshadow on me, Glorify. I think Superb can also be used as an shadow because someone said it was similiar to "all that glitters".


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what I got. I wanted Glamourdaze, but Beauty was put into my bag instead. It was really hectic. I've posted swatches in the main thread, but I can repost here if anyone wants me to.

  	Lipstick


 		Glamourdaze - midtone creamy plum (CS) 	
 		Outrageously Fun - midtone magenta violet (CS) 	
 		Dramatic Encounter - deep purple (A) 
 
	Lipglass


 		Flight of Fancy - rich purple 
 
	Extra Dimension Skinfinish


 		Superb BU 	
 		Whisper of Gilt 
 
	Extra Dimension Eyeshadow


 		Divine Blue - midtone aqua 	
 		Stylish Merry - midtone dusty violet 	
 		Ready to Party - pale lilac 
 

 		Stolen Moment - dark taupe 	
 		Tall Dark and Handsome - black with pearl 	
 		Evening Grey - steel silver 	
 		A Natural Flirt - soft peachy nude 
 
	Fluidline


 		Feminine Edge - pink mauve with dazzle pearl 	
 		Catch My Eye - cool taupe grey with dazzle pearl 	
 		Little Black Bow - charcoal with dazzle pearl 
 
  	Bag


 		Hanging Travel Bag


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 17, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I pre-saled O F l/s @ NORDSTROMS ... It does remind me of U T A but brighter n more pink... Swatch on urself b4 u decide on passing as it is abdolutely gorgeous on brown skin... I only found one blush 2b WOC friendly n it was a soft pink, I forget the name lol n now u have me wondering y I didnt pre-sale purchase it lmao :/


  	I will be no help to you kimbunny! Outrageously Fun is definitely pink while Up The Amp is clearly purple. They're just the same tone. Outrageously Fun is a beautiful pink-purple color and worth getting in my opinion. None of my other pinks or purples come close to it except my Chanel Extatique. I didn't swatch any of the blushes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 17, 2012)

MissTT said:


> How are the EDSFs to be used? Are these highlighters? I've put in a pre-order for both of them plus A Natural Flirt, Stolen Moment,  and Stylishly Merry EDES so far. There are so many flipping collections right now it's incredibly confusing.


  	I agree with kimbunny. I'm using the EDSFs as highlighters, but I know they can also be used as eye shadow. I wouldn't use them as an all over face powder because their sheen is too strong and metallic looking, but it's beautiful as a highlight.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you guys think glamourdaze lipstick is a good nude for us woc??


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 18, 2012)

I knew this would be my biggest haul to date, but DAMN! - it hurt!  


CartoonChic said:


> Fluidline
> 
> Feminine Edge
> Catch My Eye -
> ...


  	I also got Divine Desires in Paramour Pink, Fabulousness Smoky Eyes, and the mineralize SE brush set. One of the MA's (not my regular MA - she's on a mini vacay) tried to entice me with the crushed pigments, but it didn't work.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I knew this would be my biggest haul to date, but DAMN! - it hurt!
> 
> I also got Divine Desires in Paramour Pink, Fabulousness Smoky Eyes, and the mineralize SE brush set. One of the MA's (not my regular MA - she's on a mini vacay) tried to entice me with the crushed pigments, but it didn't work.


	Lol, I know! I was hurting at the register. It was painful. The sad thing is I'm thinking about that face kit for the clutch. I really like the texture of the material.What do you think about the brush set?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> Do you guys think glamourdaze lipstick is a good nude for us woc??


	I wouldn't describe Glamourdaze as a nude. It's more of a soft mauve/plum color. I think it's a pretty shade and will look great on WOC. I'm bummed that I was given Beauty by mistake.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I wouldn't describe Glamourdaze as a nude. It's more of a soft mauve/plum color. I think it's a pretty shade and will look great on WOC. I'm bummed that I was given Beauty by mistake.


  Thank you. That sucks that they make mistake like that. I would be pissed. I wish i saw more swatches on darker skin tones to determine which items i need


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 18, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> What are we getting ladies? Or you totally skipping?
> 
> After seeing some comparison swatches I'm trying to get the strength to skip. In CartoonChic picture OF looks really close to Up the Amp, Innocence looks close to Cut-a-caper, Glamourdaze looks similar to One of a Kind. Someone tell me I can skip them all!!
> 
> I still think I want all three blushes and now two lipglasses. If any WOC went to the event can you tell me how the blushes swatched?


  	I'll get the 5 lipsticks. After seeing some swatches I really think the whole collection is pretty. I'll skip all the rest in fact.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 19, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> Thank you. That sucks that they make mistake like that. I would be pissed. I wish i saw more swatches on darker skin tones to determine which items i need


	Nah, I can't be mad about it. It was very crowded and hectic with a lot of stuff happening at once. I was purchasing a lot of items, so I can understand the mistake. I'll just pick one up when it launches. I'll see if anyone wants Beauty or the extra Stolen Moment I was given before I return them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm totally skipping this collection. :happydance:


----------



## MissTT (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^^ Why did we call this dance the "cabbage patch"?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't wait to see this in stores. I would like to get one of the EDES. I like the formula.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 19, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm totally skipping this collection.


  	do you already have wog?  that's the one thing that really has me on the fence, but i did skip it last time so.....


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I know! I was hurting at the register. It was painful. The sad thing is I'm thinking about that face kit for the clutch. I really like the texture of the material.What do you think about the brush set?


  	I haven't used the set yet, but I like what I see.  I mainly got it for the 130SE and the 282SE is supposed to be great for concealer, so I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 19, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm totally skipping this collection. :happydance:


  Me 2


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 20, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> I'll get the 5 lipsticks. After seeing some swatches I really think the whole collection is pretty. I'll skip all the rest in fact.


  	Are you NC40 or darker? I would love to know how Beauty looks on a WOC.

  	I think I finally made up my mind. I think. If the collection goes up Sunday/Monday I'll order OF l/s and Talk Soflty to Me l/g online. Then I'll go try on the blushes in person to see which ones I really want. That's it, it's a pretty collection just beautiful, but if I don't buy a lot I don't feel like I'm missing out this time.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 20, 2012)

aradhana said:


> do you already have wog?  that's the one thing that really has me on the fence, but i did skip it last time so.....


  Nope. I ordered it the first time around, but had to return it b/c it had an ingredient I'm allergic to. It wasn't all that anyway.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 20, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Nope. I ordered it the first time around, but had to return it b/c it had an ingredient I'm allergic to. *It wasn't all that anyway.*


  	lol...

  	i can't recall why i passed on it.  i picked up superb and glorify though. i like em, but i haven't touched them for ages. i'm thinking about passing....just waiting till the black/grey lipsticks start coming out....


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 20, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Nope. I ordered it the first time around, but had to return it b/c it had an ingredient I'm allergic to. It wasn't all that anyway.


  	I'm allegric to the EDES as well. I don't know what ingredient I'm allegric to in it I wish I did because it makes my eye super itchy and it leaves a bruise as well. I wanted to try the EDSF but if  the shadow makes me itchy then so could the face stuff.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 21, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I'm allegric to the EDES as well. I don't know what ingredient I'm allegric to in it I wish I did because it makes my eye super itchy and it leaves a bruise as well. I wanted to try the EDSF but if  the shadow makes me itchy then so could the face stuff.


  Was it the color? Sometimes i get a bad reaction to Mac' s special formula shadows;  copper, brown, orange, and red- from  prolong wear and peacocky  I skipped the Coil ELectric Cool Shadow because of it.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't think so but I could be wrong. I'm pretty sure its just what's in the product. I had the dark purple one and Blue Orbit. My eye has never itched like that I even went to the eye doctor to figure out what was going on and I narrowed it down to those products. My wallet is thankful but it sucks because some of them are so pretty. I haven't had an issue with MES, Mega Metals or Prolong wear so far.


sss215 said:


> Was it the color? Sometimes i get a bad reaction to Mac' s special formula shadows; copper, brown, orange, and red- from prolong wear and peacocky I skipped the Coil EDES because of it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 21, 2012)

I know I'm allergic to Bismuth Oxychloride. It's in these WOG and in Mac's mineralized shadows and other mineralized products. Is that even in the EDES shadows? I own two and I've tested them with no problems. Usually, if I wear something with BO it only takes 10 minutes for my skin to react. I certainly hope they don't contain that ingredient because I have 3 of them. Time to do a google search.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 21, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I know I'm allergic to Bismuth Oxychloride. It's in these WOG and in Mac's mineralized shadows and other mineralized products. Is that even in the EDES shadows? I own two and I've tested them with no problems. Usually, if I wear something with BO it only takes 10 minutes for my skin to react. I certainly hope they don't contain that ingredient because I have 3 of them. Time to do a google search.


  Bismuth Oxychloride is in the one EDES I have, Grand Galaxy. So i assume yes.  Since I was interested, I checked out other non mineralize MAC products and its also  listed as an ingredient those.  The colors I randomly checked, Club, Love Lace, Deep Blue Green,  Later , Emerald Dusk, Nubile Paint Pot, Sparkle Neely Sparkle, One to Watch   BO seems like a very common ingredient, it's in  blushes too, both MAC, MUFE, and NARS I'm finding.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 21, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Bismuth Oxychloride is in the one EDES I have, Grand Galaxy. So i assume yes.  Since I was interested, I checked out other non mineralize MAC products and its also  listed as an ingredient those.  The colors I randomly checked, Club, Love Lace, Deep Blue Green,  Later , Emerald Dusk, Nubile Paint Pot, Sparkle Neely Sparkle, One to Watch  BO seems like a very common ingredient, it's in  blushes too, both MAC, MUFE, and NARS I'm finding.


  That's crazy. I have all of the shadows you listed and I've used them a million times without problems. I've definitely never had problems with MUFE or Nars. I know I can't use Bare Esentuals AT ALL or Becca and the new Dior foundation that all have BO in them. Maybe it's the amount of BO used. I need to compare ingredients across products and see.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 21, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> That's crazy. I have all of the shadows you listed and I've used them a million times without problems. I've definitely never had problems with MUFE or Nars. I know I can't use Bare Esentuals AT ALL or Becca and the new Dior foundation that all have BO in them. Maybe it's the amount of BO used. I need to compare ingredients across products and see.


  BO shows up about midway on the ingredients list for all the products I mentioned. I picked out some mineralize products and it appears midway on the list for those as well.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 21, 2012)

Interesting. Now I wish I had the boxes for those items still. I just looked up the ingredients for some specific MUFE products I have and it doesn't show there. In my experience, BO is usually listed last. Now I'm grossed out, but if it hasn't affected me before, I don't expect it to do so now. I'm going to look at products I've tried and know I have problems with to see if there are other common ingredients. This sounds like so much work. hboy:


----------



## sss215 (Oct 21, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Interesting. Now I wish I had the boxes for those items still. I just looked up the ingredients for some specific MUFE products I have and it doesn't show there. In my experience, BO is usually listed last. Now I'm grossed out, but if it hasn't affected me before, I don't expect it to do so now. I'm going to look at products I've tried and know I have problems with to see if there are other common ingredients. This sounds like so much work. hboy:


  Maybe it's BO combined with other minerals in a BO item as opposed to  BO in a non mineral product.     I actually just found out today how common BO is. Never knew it was a problem for some. Aside from MAC i don't follow mineralize products. I just have issues with eye products and certain colors.


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 22, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Interesting. Now I wish I had the boxes for those items still. I just looked up the ingredients for some specific MUFE products I have and it doesn't show there. In my experience, BO is usually listed last. Now I'm grossed out, but if it hasn't affected me before, I don't expect it to do so now. I'm going to look at products I've tried and know I have problems with to see if there are other common ingredients. This sounds like so much work.


 
  	 Funny thing with me is that the "hoarder" in me keeps all my makeup boxes, why i don't know


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 22, 2012)

I wanted to skip but I'm think of getting Glamourdaze l/s, any opinion ladies?


----------



## sss215 (Oct 22, 2012)

caribprincess said:


> Funny thing with me is that the "hoarder" in me keeps all my makeup boxes, why i don't know


  I hoard boxes too. I like going back and checking out the ingredients, and the evolution of the packaging. I have a nice amount of packaging, not too bad.  I toss the box when I  have emptied the product. Mostly lip products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2012)

My total order split between MAC & Nordstrom (pre-ordered)

​ *Hanging Travel Bag*
  	Leopard

*Eye Kohl:*
  	Raven – intense black with red pearl

*Fluidline:*
  	Feminine Edge

*Eye Kit: *
  	Neutral Eyes

*Pigment:*
  	Green Set

*Lip Bag:*
  	Divine Desire

*Lipstick:*
  	Dramatic Encounter
  	Galmourdaze
  	Innocence
  	Outrageously Fun

*Lipglass:*
  	Flight of Fancy


*Face Kit*
  	Gorgeous Bronze

*Blush:*
  	Small Vanity (dusty rose tan)  

*Nail Lacquer:*
  	Endless Night
  	In the Limelight

*Brush Set:*
  	Mineralize

*Making Pretty Brush Set*
  	282 All Over Eye Shader/136 Face Powder Brush

_I expect to look into the 'Mystery Powder' and I think that should be it!!!!  - My wallet needs a holiday!!_


----------



## Tanjola (Oct 22, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> My total order split between MAC & Nordstrom (pre-ordered)
> 
> ​ *Hanging Travel Bag*
> Leopard
> ...


  	Please let me know your thoughts on the Face Kit. I was considering it when I placed my pre-order at Macy's today but was in a hurry and forgot to look at it. I'm headed out of town on business and won't get to play around with the collection til Saturday. I ordered:

  	Small vanity
  	Stolen moment
  	glamourdaze
  	WOG


----------



## BrownEy3d (Oct 22, 2012)

Small Vanity is such a lovely color. Not a super deep color on darker skintones, but a very lovely rose-tan pink that would a very soft, sweet look.


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 22, 2012)

BrownEy3d said:


> Small Vanity is such a lovely color. Not a super deep color on darker skintones, but a very lovely rose-tan pink that would a very soft, sweet look.


  It would really help if anyone could swatch the blushes as I'm up in the air on them....  TIA


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tanjola said:


> Please let me know your thoughts on the Face Kit. I was considering it when I placed my pre-order at Macy's today but was in a hurry and forgot to look at it. I'm headed out of town on business and won't get to play around with the collection til Saturday. I ordered:
> 
> Small vanity
> Stolen moment
> ...


  	Will do!  I probably won't get it for several days because I'm all about free standard shipping.  Have a safe & successful trip!


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 22, 2012)

Go for it! I'm going to check it out when it hits stores.


BrownEy3d said:


> Small Vanity is such a lovely color. Not a super deep color on darker skintones, but a very lovely rose-tan pink that would a very soft, sweet look.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 22, 2012)

I swore I wasn't going to get the set with the lipstick, gloss, blush, liner and brush b/c it's $70, but the pink one looks like my kinda thing. I need to see it in person, though. Nordstroms doesn't have it on their site, or at least I can't find it. Hopefully, it'll be in store when I go tomorrow.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is all that I could swatch! Bought Stylishly Merry, Ready to Party, FE, LBB, Raven, Mystery, and OF. I don't remember what the two lipsticks and lipglass are!



  	Shadows are Divine Blue, Stylishly Merry and bottom is Ready to Party
  	Fluidline Catch My Eye Little Black Bow Feminine Edge
  	Liners Mystery Raven Orpheous 



  	Innocence, DE, OF, Glamourdaze


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Richelle!!! That lipglass looks great!!!


----------



## Tanjola (Oct 22, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Will do!  I probably won't get it for several days because I'm all about free standard shipping.  Have a safe & successful trip!


   Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 22, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Thanks Richelle!!! That lipglass looks great!!!


  	I believe that was in the pink lip bag!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm sick of this collex...  way too much product, and I couldn't decide what I wanted. 

	I got all of the fluid lines

	All of the lipsticks except for beauty and glamourdaze (I skipped Offshoot but don't remember why)

  	All of the Kohls except for feline. 

  	I forgot what EDES I got:
  	A Stolen moment, 
  	A Natural Flirt
  	Divine Blue 
  	Stylishly Merry

  	No blushes, but you all are making me want Small Vanity 
  	None of the EDSF, MAC mineral products break me out too, and I don't use the WOG and Glorify that I have. 

  	Lipgloss, 
  	I got the pale gold one and Flight of Flancy. 

  	I think that it is it.  

  	I can't decide on the sets, and I think I'll just let this be it.  I am in desperate need of new clothes and shoes.  Oh and to pay rent.  
	I want three items from chanel, and then I'm done till the new mac  collex come out.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 22, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> This is all that I could swatch! Bought Stylishly Merry, Ready to Party, FE, LBB, Raven, Mystery, and OF. I don't remember what the two lipsticks and lipglass are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice swatches Richelle. That Stylishly Merry keeps calling me! And your Glamourdaze l/s swatch has me doing a double take.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 22, 2012)

That's quite a haul, Medgal! Thanks for swatches, Richelle.




TXBeautyBaby said:


> I wanted to skip but I'm think of getting Glamourdaze l/s, any opinion ladies?


  	I think it's a very pretty and flattering shade.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 22, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I swore I wasn't going to get the set with the lipstick, gloss, blush, liner and brush b/c it's $70, but the pink one looks like my kinda thing. I need to see it in person, though. Nordstroms doesn't have it on their site, or at least I can't find it. Hopefully, it'll be in store when I go tomorrow.


	The pink Face Kit for $70 is exclusive to MAC and so is the coral one. You'll only find it on their website and in stores. Nordstrom will only have the nude one available and that one is exclusive to them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 22, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Fluidline
> 
> Feminine Edge - pink mauve with dazzle pearl
> Catch My Eye - cool taupe grey with dazzle pearl
> ...


  	I added a few more items to my original purchase. I was finally able to get Glamourdaze with a BU, a BU of Outrageously Fun, and Innocence lipstick. I thought I was done. Now I'm thinking about a BU of Whisper of Guilt. I blame Prettypackages!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 22, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The pink Face Kit for $70 is exclusive to MAC and so is the coral one. You'll only find it on their website and in stores. Nordstrom will only have the nude one available and that one is exclusive to them.


  Interesting. Thanks. I was about to say had I known, I would've ordered it, but I still want to see it in person first. I don't even want the liner and I'm sure the brush is crap, but I'm interested in the gloss, blush and lipstick. I'm going to Nordstroms tomorrow and then have to turn right around and go back to Mac on Thursday to see this thing. hboy:


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 23, 2012)

BrownEy3d said:


> Small Vanity is such a lovely color. Not a super deep color on darker skintones, but a very lovely rose-tan pink that would a very soft, sweet look.


	I totally agree. Small Vanity was the standout for me in this collection. Most of it I didn't care for. And I have two Raven pencils from 100 years ago, so I wasn't interested in the repromote.

  	I got:

  	Small Vanity Bush
  	I'm The One Blush

  	Orpheus Pencil
  	Mystery Pencil

  	Midnight Hour Eyeshadow
  	Stylishly Merry Eyeshadow


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 23, 2012)

my haul was only

  	whipser of gilt
  	superb
  	glamourdaze lipstick 
  	outrageously fun lipstick

  	im still double guessing myself on glamourdaze but i guess at this point if i dont like it ill just return it or sell it here in the clearance bin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Love your choices!  See you at the soup kitchen...save me a seat.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Fluidline
> 
> Feminine Edge - pink mauve with dazzle pearl
> Catch My Eye - cool taupe grey with dazzle pearl
> ...


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 24, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> my haul was only
> 
> whipser of gilt
> superb
> ...


  	I would be interested in buying it if you decide to give it up!


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 25, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I would be interested in buying it if you decide to give it up!


  Ok ill keep u in mind


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 25, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Love your choices!  See you at the soup kitchen...save me a seat.


  	Nope, not at the soup kitchen. It will mess up our lipstick. We will need to be poor together at a more makeup-friendly locale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Nope, not at the soup kitchen. It will mess up our lipstick. We will need to be poor together at a more makeup-friendly locale.


  	You got it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Or maybe we should go back for the 'Touch Up Kits'!!
  	I missed you yesterday!  Did you pick up your goodies?  If so are you happy with everything?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 25, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've been offline trying to get some work done. I've been so busy that I haven't made it to the store yet, but I'm going today. Need a break. I'll probably be offline for most of today, too. I'm just sneaking a moment to get a Specktra fix then it's back to work.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been offline trying to get some work done. I've been so busy that I haven't made it to the store yet, but I'm going today. Need a break. I'll probably be offline for most of today, too. I'm just sneaking a moment to get a Specktra fix then it's back to work.


  	Glad all is well, and good luck with your project!  I should get two deliveries tomorrow and my final (said tongue-in-cheek w/a wink) next week.
  	I need a break from makeup hauling.  There's no time to play with it all!!


----------



## 860CTBeauty (Oct 25, 2012)

I picked up my pre-order this afternoon and ladies I must say Glamourdaze Lipstick is EVERYTHING!!! I tried it on once I got home and immediately called back to my MAC store to put another on hold. I have to have back-up! It's like my lips but BETTER!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2012)

Picked up my order.  TDH is nice, but my nordies was out of stock. Not sure I want to search for it.

	Round MIdnight is pretty, but not a must have if you have Rich Core.

  	Now Glamourdaze?!?!?!  SUCKS on me.  IT was very blah.  It turned out plummy mauve, and did nothing for my face.  I was not disappointed they were sold out. 

  	Now the purple in Chanel's HOliday collex, rocked!!!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 26, 2012)

860CTBeauty said:


> I picked up my pre-order this afternoon and ladies I must say Glamourdaze Lipstick is EVERYTHING!!! I tried it on once I got home and immediately called back to my MAC store to put another on hold. I have to have back-up! It's like my lips but BETTER!!!


  	I was thinking of looking at that one.

  	love the shadows,  check out Ready to Party and A Natural Flirt for their duochrome-ness on brown skin.  The remind me of Vellum and Motif, but better.

  	Dramatic Encounter.  Love it, but its been done so many times!  Flight of Fancy, love that too, but it looked like New Berry to me.   I like the collection overall.  

  	Has anyone taken any pictures wearing WOG or Superb.  Any funny casts?   I think they are pretty, but scared they will look a mess when photographed on darker skin.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 26, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> *Round MIdnight is pretty, but not a must have if you have Rich Core.*
> *Now Glamourdaze?!?!?!  SUCKS on me.  IT was very blah. * It turned out plummy mauve, and did nothing for my face.  I was not disappointed they were sold out.
> 
> Now the purple in Chanel's HOliday collex, rocked!!!


  	oh no!
  	i bought both of those!
  	aaaand i already have rich core. but rich core left me feeling it should have been darker, so maybe it's ok....
  	as for glamourdaze, i hope i'm not disappointed as well....


----------



## 860CTBeauty (Oct 26, 2012)

I am on the fence about "A natural flirt" I had it on my list and thought I would've picked it up yesterday with my pre-order but it swatched a tad chalky IMO. I'm going to try it again b/c it is such a lovely color. I thought "Ready to party" was a pass but I fell in love after swatching that EDES. Can't wait to use it. Today I'm rocking "Stolen moment", Rich Core and Sketch. Saddle as a blending color and Ricepaper as a highlight. I'm liking the taupes this fall.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2012)

I got Round Midnight and Stolen Moment EDES to wear together for some smokey goodness. I also bought WOG EDSF for myself and Superb for my sister. I'm on the fence about Orpheus pencil. I'm wondering how it compares to Black Line Pearlglide pencil. I know they have different finishes but if they are similar in color I'm going to have to pass on Orpheus.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got Round Midnight and Stolen Moment EDES to wear together for some smokey goodness. I also bought WOG EDSF for myself and Superb for my sister. I'm on the fence about *Orpheus pencil*. I'm wondering how it compares to *Black Line Pearlglide pencil*. I know they have different finishes but if they are similar in color I'm going to have to pass on Orpheus.


  	I'm assuming Orpheus would be safer for use in the waterline whereas I've heard the Pearlglides aren't waterline safe. I guess that would be something to consider IF you plan on wearing any of them in your waterline. 

  	I don't have any EDES's so I'd like to go check them out. My Outrageously Fun l/s is waiting for me at the P.O.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2012)

aradhana said:


> oh no!
> i bought both of those!
> aaaand i already have rich core. but rich core left me feeling it should have been darker, so maybe it's ok....
> as for glamourdaze, i hope i'm not disappointed as well....


  	don't get me wrong, I have very pigmented pink lips, so it pulled only ok on me.  I have better MLBB lipsticks.

  	Also, I had to budget for this collex.  So if I could  I would've bought Round Midnight.  It was gorgeous.  I just don't need it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> don't get me wrong, I have very pigmented pink lips, so it pulled only ok on me.  I have better MLBB lipsticks.
> 
> Also, I had to budget for this collex.  So if I could  I would've bought Round Midnight.  It was gorgeous.  I just don't need it.


  	Round Midnight is stunning. Alone it will make a quick and simple smokey eye. Along the lines of the way that I used the earlier released black one ( I forgot the name). If you get a chance to revisit this collection I would definitely grab Round Midnight.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going back for Round Midnight today. It looked like a muddy brown color when I first swatched it at the unveiling event. I swatched it again last night at a different counter and I could see more of the purple tone. It's a nice, dramatic color. I think the first tester I tried was ruined from the event. I'm also getting a BU of Whisper of Guilt. I tried talking myself out of getting it, but ended up enabling myself.

  	I don't like Innocence at all on me and it's being returned. It's Tyrone Biggums. Or should I start saying Ashcake Ashley? That's only for an ashy face, right? Does it include ashy lips, too?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm going back for Round Midnight today. It looked like a muddy brown color when I first swatched it at the unveiling event. I swatched it again last night at a different counter and I could see more of the purple tone. It's a nice, dramatic color. I think the first tester I tried was ruined from the event. I'm also getting a BU of Whisper of Guilt. I tried talking myself out of getting it, but ended up enabling myself.
> 
> I don't like Innocence at all on me and it's being returned. It's Tyrone Biggums. Or should I start saying *Ashcake Ashley*? That's only for an ashy face, right? Does it include ashy lips, too?


  	DEAD!


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not huge on Glamourdaze either! I want to just love it but I feel like its just okay. I could live without it.

  	Quote:


Prettypackages said:


> Round MIdnight is pretty, but not a must have if you have Rich Core.
> Now Glamourdaze?!?!?!  SUCKS on me.  IT was very blah.  It turned out plummy mauve, and did nothing for my face.  I was not disappointed they were sold out.
> 
> Now the purple in Chanel's HOliday collex, rocked!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 26, 2012)

I ended up buying Glamourdaze, Outrageously Fun, Impossibly Sweet lipglass Ready to Party shadow, Small Vanity blush and the nude gloss set.   I'm really happy with all of it. I love that OF is straight up pink. There's no purple/lavender tint to it. I'm tired of colors like that. Glamourdaze is amazing on me (IMO). It's different from other colors I own and I love that while there's no shimmer, it has a nice sheen to it. Very comfortable on the lips. Out of all the things I bought, I don't even know which is my favorite and that's a great feeling to have. I'm done with this collection now b/c nothing else was interesting to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Round MIdnight is pretty, but not a must have if you have Rich Core.
> Now Glamourdaze?!?!?!  SUCKS on me.  IT was very blah.  It turned out plummy mauve, and did nothing for my face.  I was not disappointed they were sold out.
> 
> Now the purple in Chanel's HOliday collex, rocked!!!


  	Oh no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glamordaze, at a glance reminded me of Oh Oh Oh, but I have not yet pulled it out to compare, nor have I worn it.  We'll see.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm going back for Round Midnight today. It looked like a muddy brown color when I first swatched it at the unveiling event. I swatched it again last night at a different counter and I could see more of the purple tone. It's a nice, dramatic color. I think the first tester I tried was ruined from the event. I'm also getting a BU of Whisper of Guilt. I tried talking myself out of getting it, but ended up enabling myself.
> 
> I don't like Innocence at all on me and it's being returned. It's Tyrone Biggums. Or should I start saying Ashcake Ashley? That's only for an ashy face, right? Does it include ashy lips, too?








 No words!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm really happy with all of it. I love that OF is straight up pink. There's no purple/lavender tint to it. I'm tired of colors like that. Glamourdaze is amazing on me (IMO). It's different from other colors I own and I love that while there's no shimmer, it has a nice sheen to it. Very comfortable on the lips. Out of all the things I bought, I don't even know which is my favorite and that's a great feeling to have. I'm done with this collection now b/c nothing else was interesting to me.


  	Glamourdaze was lovely on you.  I have not yet tried a single thing on...5 more days of pink products for BCAM.  Nov 1, I'll become a product animal trying to wear all of the things that I'm beyond eager to try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

860CTBeauty said:


> I picked up my pre-order this afternoon and ladies I must say Glamourdaze Lipstick is EVERYTHING!!! I tried it on once I got home and immediately called back to my MAC store to put another on hold. I have to have back-up! It's like my lips but BETTER!!!


  	Wow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Such varied responses to Glamourdaze.  Now I'm really eager to try mine out!


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 26, 2012)

I went to my local Mac. Thought would not find glamourdaze but found 2 and got them .if I like it I will keep both if not will return one. The weird thing is like none of the lipsticks were sold out. I think the SA was talking about one of the fluidlines being sold out. Didn't bother to ask which one but now I wish I did. So anyone got the fluidlines think one is a must have. Shontay I hope I like OF lipstick bought it online and I actually do like purply pinks more so hope it looks good.plz do lipswatches if possible would appreciate it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Tanjola said:


> Please let me know your thoughts on the Face Kit. I was considering it when I placed my pre-order at Macy's today but was in a hurry and forgot to look at it. I'm headed out of town on business and won't get to play around with the collection til Saturday. I ordered:
> 
> Small vanity
> Stolen moment
> ...


  	I have no idea beyond how nice it appeared online why I even got the face kit, because I'm not big on kits & palettes in general.  To be honest I haven't spent time any quality time with it or tried on any of the products.  It's 'miniature' and I guess convenient for an overnight or weekend trip.  I was underwhelmed, but that could be my overall state of mind, at the moment...fighting off a head cold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Round Midnight is stunning. Alone it will make a quick and simple smokey eye. Along the lines of the way that I used the earlier released black one ( I forgot the name). If you get a chance to revisit this collection I would definitely grab Round Midnight.


  	Might you be referring to Dark Dare.  I have Rich Core, and when I want a darker look I apply it on top of Blackground paint pot.  I also use it on top of Ardent from the Gareth Pugh collex.
  	When I first got it I remember wishing that it was a tad darker but the PP helped.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 26, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> I went to my local Mac. Thought would not find glamourdaze but found 2 and got them .if I like it I will keep both if not will return one. The weird thing is like none of the lipsticks were sold out. I think the SA was talking about one of the fluidlines being sold out. Didn't bother to ask which one but now I wish I did. So anyone got the fluidlines think one is a must have. Shontay I hope I like OF lipstick bought it online and I actually do like purply pinks more so hope it looks good.*plz do lipswatches if possible would appreciate it.*


  http://www.specktra.net/t/180904/mac-holiday-2012-glamour-daze-fabulousness-guilty-passions-collection-discussion/4860#post_2294095


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Round Midnight is stunning. Alone it will make a quick and simple smokey eye. Along the lines of the way that I used the earlier released black one ( I forgot the name). If you get a chance to revisit this collection I would definitely grab Round Midnight.


  	I went ahead and got it tonite b/c of you! LOL  Thankfully I had a Nordstroms note!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 26, 2012)

I picked up my Whisper of Guilt and Outrageously Fun BUs. I'm glad I called ahead to hold them because they were all sold out by the time I got to the store. The SA must've misheard me when I called because he also put a Glamourdaze lipstick on hold for me. I'm not complaining. I wasn't planning to get another Glamourdaze BU, but I got it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I was lucky with getting my Round Midnight tonight. I didn't ask to put it on hold because I figured it wouldn't be a color to sell out too quickly. I was so wrong. The MAC store and Nordstrom counter at the mall I shop at were both sold out. I made a last attempt at the Macy's counter in the same mall. They only had two left. I snatched one up so fast. Now I'm really done with this collection! Here's my final haul.




CartoonChic said:


> Fluidline
> 
> Feminine Edge - pink mauve with dazzle pearl
> Catch My Eye - cool taupe grey with dazzle pearl
> ...


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Oct 26, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I'm not huge on Glamourdaze either! I want to just love it but I feel like its just okay. I could live without it.  Quote:


  I thought I was the only one who didn't see the hype of Glamourdaze.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I picked up my Whisper of Guilt and Outrageously Fun BUs. I'm glad I called ahead to hold them because they were all sold out by the time I got to the store. The SA must've misheard me when I called because he also put a Glamourdaze lipstick on hold for me. I'm not complaining. I wasn't planning to get another Glamourdaze BU, but I got it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	We'll see, CartoonChic...we'll see.  LOL!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 26, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> We'll see, CartoonChic...we'll see.  LOL!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't see the hype of Glamourdaze.


  	I'm with you two too! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll eat my hat if this is your "final haul."  Didn't you want just one more thing?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on, just one more itty bitty thing!


CartoonChic said:


> I picked up my Whisper of Guilt and Outrageously Fun BUs. I'm glad I called ahead to hold them because they were all sold out by the time I got to the store. The SA must've misheard me when I called because he also put a Glamourdaze lipstick on hold for me. I'm not complaining. I wasn't planning to get another Glamourdaze BU, but I got it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 27, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/180904/mac-holiday-2012-glamour-daze-fabulousness-guilty-passions-collection-discussion/4860#post_2294095


 Thanks shontay really like glamourdaze. I tried it on yesterday.was a little worried since I bought 2 without trying it out. I think what I like about it is that it looks blah,as someone else commented. It does not give u the I have lipstick on look. It is more like this is my natural lip color. And anything u put on top of it makes it stunning. I do have pigmented lips and it would make my lips look much better when grabbing this early morning when dropping my kids to school. I think I should be done with this collection and concentrate on the ones on December however might need a cp from purplerinne cause  my delivery date is the end of December . I can,t imagine telling me hubby during labor and contractions plz check mac online because I need to get some LE items.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 27, 2012)

Why aren't MAC swatches being posted in the Product Swatches section?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 27, 2012)

Curly1908 said:


> Why aren't MAC swatches being posted in the Product Swatches section?


	Probably because of Specktra's new Recent Images plugin in the upper right corner. It makes it so much easier to view pictures and search swatches.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll eat my hat if this is your "final haul."  Didn't you want just one more thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Umm, I'm now looking at the Mineralize Brush Set because of you. I wanted to get a brush roll/case to put my brushes in so they wouldn't go in the bag unprotected. You made me notice that it matches the hanging travel bag perfectly when you mentioned it in the main thread. I was going to see about maybe getting a set at the CCO, but I don't want to risk the Mineralize one not showing up.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 27, 2012)

I was wondering that as well the other day. Those threads were extremely helpful when I didn't have time to read the chatter and needed straight pics. I hope we get back into the habit of posting in those. I do like the new recent images in the MAIN threads as well. 


Curly1908 said:


> Why aren't MAC swatches being posted in the Product Swatches section?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Umm, I'm now looking at the Mineralize Brush Set because of you. I wanted to get a brush roll/case to put my brushes in so they wouldn't go in the bag unprotected. You made me notice that it matches the hanging travel bag perfectly when you mentioned it in the main thread. I was going to see about maybe getting a set at the CCO, but I don't want to risk the Mineralize one not showing up.


  	Guess my fedora will be staying on my head....LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2012)

You tempted me with that brush set AND the hanging bag withthat post.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 28, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I was wondering that as well the other day. Those threads were extremely helpful when I didn't have time to read the chatter and needed straight pics. I hope we get back into the habit of posting in those.* I do like the new recent images in the MAIN threads as well. *


  	yes that was really good that they decided to do that because trying to go back 20 pages to look for a specific picture that i had seen was super annoying lol


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 29, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Probably because of Specktra's new Recent Images plugin in the upper right corner. It makes it so much easier to view pictures and search swatches.


  	Thanks for the info!  But I don't see the plug-in.  What is it located next to? :-(


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 29, 2012)

i bought supberb b/c the MAC artist had it on and was about my complexion. It was beautifull!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 30, 2012)

SIgh, so I had to go to Macy's to get my product.  HOw about it didn't end up in my bag.  I happened to have a car that night, but normally I don't have a car, and can't get to this location.  GRRRRRRRR!  This is why I usually only deal with Nordies.  
  	Oh and how about NO ONE has nightmoth in stock.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2012)

^^^ Pre-orders should not be this frustrating. Geez!

  	I'm so tired of waiting for my products... This is what I hate about ordering from my SA at Nordies. It takes me forever and a day to get my orders. If I ordered online I would have my stuff in less than a week. However, she does go out of her way if something is hard to get so I try to keep her in business as much as I can. Anyway, I have this fear that Small Vanity will be ashy on my cheeks. Anyone have comments on it for C7/NC45? I don't want to look like


----------



## nuclearteeth (Oct 30, 2012)

MissTT said:


> ^^^ Pre-orders should not be this frustrating. Geez!
> 
> I'm so tired of waiting for my products... This is what I hate about ordering from my SA at Nordies. It takes me forever and a day to get my orders. If I ordered online I would have my stuff in less than a week. However, she does go out of her way if something is hard to get so I try to keep her in business as much as I can. Anyway, I have this fear that Small Vanity will be ashy on my cheeks. Anyone have comments on it for C7/NC45?


  	I'm a little darker than NC45, and Small Vanity definitely doesn't make me look ashy. It's a vaguely ruddy brown, and it just makes me look a bit flushed--nice and natural. I love it so much that I actually bought a back-up!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you. So is it more of a neutral colored blush or is it cool toned? I can't tell these things.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 30, 2012)

@ Ashy Larry!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 30, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thank you. So is it more of a neutral colored blush or is it cool toned? I can't tell these things.


	It's neutral. It works VERY well on warm toned skintones. I felt that it was the crown jewel of the collection (it sold out first at all of my local pro stores)... followed very closely by Round Midnight.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> It's neutral. It works VERY well on warm toned skintones. I felt that it was the crown jewel of the collection (it sold out first at all of my local pro stores)... followed very closely by Round Midnight.


  	Thank you. I won't be afraid to try it now. I am a serious product hoarder. I buy things and am too afraid to use them. It's insane I tell you. Still haven't even swatched Rocker l/s or my NARS Joie de Vivre palette.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 30, 2012)

Small Vaniety looks GREAT on NC45 in my opinion. My favorite of all blushes. It can be used as a little contour and blush in my opinion. Also I'm the One is pretty freaking awesome as well.

  	I'm taking my Glamourdaze lipstick back its far to similar to One of a Kind from the Semi-Precious collection and I don't even put that one on a lot, doesn't make sense for me to just hoard it. So if anyone wants it that didn't get their hands on it let me know if not I'm returning it this weekend. I was going to get "In the Limelight" nail polish but I'll get a cheaper dupe because I have on Everything that Glitters and its already chipping day one and I can't stand that. Not worth the 17.50!


----------



## nuclearteeth (Oct 30, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Small Vaniety looks GREAT on NC45 in my opinion. My favorite of all blushes. It can be used as a little contour and blush in my opinion. Also I'm the One is pretty freaking awesome as well.
> 
> I'm taking my Glamourdaze lipstick back its far to similar to One of a Kind from the Semi-Precious collection and I don't even put that one on a lot, doesn't make sense for me to just hoard it. So if anyone wants it that didn't get their hands on it let me know if not I'm returning it this weekend. I was going to get "In the Limelight" nail polish but I'll get a cheaper dupe because I have on Everything that Glitters and its already chipping day one and I can't stand that. Not worth the 17.50!


	PM'ed you about Glamourdaze.

  	But yeah, I really like Small Vanity. I know that it was compared to Notable on one of the blogs (can't remember which), but it's much prettier imho. It's awesome for everyday use.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 30, 2012)

I need to put on my Notable because from memory I don't remember it being anything like SV. Notable seems more pink from my memory!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> You tempted me with that brush set AND the hanging bag withthat post.


 I love them both.  I keep taking them out & looking at them ...no regrets!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ashy Larry scares me...a girl could have nightmares you know !


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Small Vaniety looks GREAT on NC45 in my opinion. My favorite of all blushes. It can be used as a little contour and blush in my opinion. Also I'm the One is pretty freaking awesome as well.  I'm taking my Glamourdaze lipstick back its far to similar to One of a Kind from the Semi-Precious collection and I don't even put that one on a lot, doesn't make sense for me to just hoard it. So if anyone wants it that didn't get their hands on it let me know if not I'm returning it this weekend. I was going to get "In the Limelight" nail polish but I'll get a cheaper dupe because I have on Everything that Glitters and its already chipping day one and I can't stand that. Not worth the 17.50!


 I ordered SV but will not likely get until the end of this week because of the storm.  I'm wondering if it's anything like Pressed Amber, Mineralize blush, which I love?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2012)

Can I just say I love you ladies? Thanks for all your input. I think I'm going to open and wear SV tomorrow for work. (I ordered it online so it's arrived before my store order which is still enroute.) I suppose I should wear it with a dark lip. If I'm up right now I doubt I'll have time to put on all this makeup LOL. I need to hit the hay!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 31, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I ordered SV but will not likely get until the end of this week because of the storm. I'm wondering if it's anything like Pressed Amber, Mineralize blush, which I love?


	Small Vanity is not anything like a Mineralize. It's nearly matte (maybe a subtle sheen)...





  	The rest of the swatches from my collection choices are on my blog. Location in my siggy.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for the swatch and thank you for your blog, *Ingenue*. It's been so helpful to me since I've discovered it and I always check your posts when I see them in my Reader. Your makeup style is so wearable for the everyday professional WOC and that makes you much more relatable - at least for me. The makeup doesn't wear you and your natural beauty just shines through. I always notice you and not your makeup. (Although it always looks beautiful as well.) This is my aesthetic as well so I appreciate finding you.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks so much for checking out the blog Miss TT! I'm glad you find it helpful.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 31, 2012)

I just wanted to let u galz who own Outrageoulsly Fun l/s that it looks extra gorgeous paired with L'oreal Color Juice l/g in Grape Soda which is a muted lavender/pink... We can't forget about our drugstore faves


----------



## MissTT (Oct 31, 2012)

I just realized that the swatch that had me fearing SV may have been incorrectly labeled and was actually Easy Manner. Didn't wear the color today, but I will this week for sure thanks to y'all!


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 1, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I just realized that the swatch that had me fearing SV may have been incorrectly labeled and was actually Easy Manner. Didn't wear the color today, but I will this week for sure thanks to y'all!


	I received Easy Manner today and...it wasn't ashy either, lol. It's subtle but buildable, and once I'd applied two layers and buffed it, it left me with perfect rosy cheeks.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 1, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Guess my fedora will be staying on my head....LOL


  	So this is what had happened, right. LOL! I ordered the Mineralize Brush Kit and now have a Stolen moment BU. I blame Medgal! She got me with the matching brush kit and travel bag. The Stolen Moment BU was the accidental extra I purchased, but now I've decided to keep it. I'm also considering a Round Midnight BU. Funny how I was originally going to skip that one. Ready to Party might get a BU as well and I want to swatch Impossibly Sweet Lipglass to see if it's worth getting. Your fedora is safe and secure, Medgal.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 1, 2012)

Curly1908 said:


> Thanks for the info!  But I don't see the plug-in.  What is it located next to? :-(


	It's in the upper right corner to the right of the thread title. It's called Recent Images In This Thread. You're right in that I don't think it was there before. I'm not sure if there needs to be a certain number of pictures for it to appear or what. If you go to the main thread, you'll see it. Click on it and you'll see all the pictures/swatches that have been uploaded to the thread.

  	Lol again @ Ashy Larry! That clip just cracks me up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> So this is what had happened, right. LOL! I ordered the Mineralize Brush Kit and now have a Stolen moment BU. I blame Medgal! She got me with the matching brush kit and travel bag. The Stolen Moment BU was the accidental extra I purchased, but now I've decided to keep it. I'm also considering a Round Midnight BU. Funny how I was originally going to skip that one. Ready to Party might get a BU as well and I want to swatch Impossibly Sweet Lipglass to see if it's worth getting. Your fedora is safe and secure, Medgal.








 LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2012)

~trembling~ I will not buy the brush set, I will not buy the brush set..  Thank God that travel bag is sold out.  I did want to go back for Superb. Now I see I need to get E/S bakcups. 

  	 But I need boots!!! ~stomps foot~  And of course I've seen *FIVE *pairs I want.  Sigh.  There's not enough money. 

  	Thankfully, I'm not buying again until 11/23, can skip _most_ of Apres Chic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Small Vanity is not anything like a Mineralize. It's nearly matte (maybe a subtle sheen)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the swatch!  I've since gotten my Small Vanity and I love it almost as much as my Pressed Amber.   I was referring to the *color*, in terms of any likenesses/similarities between the two blushes.  I think I was originally intrigued by the color descriptions of Small Vanity & Pressed Amber, dusty rose & mélange, nude, beige etc., respectively.   I had a few reservations but now I'm really glad I got Small Vanity....so pretty!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with Small Vanity. It's a great neutral blush on me. The color may be distorted b/c I haven't washed my brush and had been using Hidden Treasure. Moreso yesterday than today. Today I felt like I had to pile it on to get color payoff and I'm not that dark. I'm used to using NARS though so maybe it's just a pigmentation thing I'm not used to.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 2, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I need to put on my Notable because from memory I don't remember it being anything like SV. Notable seems more pink from my memory!


  	kimbunney,

  	Notable is one of my absolute favorite blushers from MAC! I love that one! (along with Pinch Me!)
  	I wear it alot!


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 2, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> kimbunney,
> 
> Notable is one of my absolute favorite blushers from MAC! I love that one! (along with Pinch Me!)
> I wear it alot!


  	I seriously need to pull my Notable out asap you ladies are making me think I'm super crazy because I don't think I've put it on all year long! That's so sad! I'm going to make it a point to put it on in the morning.

  	But today I'm wearing SV and its pure love! I'm the One is also great, very WOC friendly. I got Easy Manner to its very buildable and you have to buff it in for a cute pinky cheek, I don't think its a "must".


----------



## MissTT (Nov 2, 2012)

Do any of you ladies have brush recommendations for the EDES and EDSF? I'm wearing A Natural Flirt today, but I didn't feel like I was getting any color on my eyes. I have and old Sephora brush set and will be working on updating my brushes soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Do any of you ladies have brush recommendations for the EDES and EDSF? I'm wearing A Natural Flirt today, but I didn't feel like I was getting any color on my eyes. I have and old Sephora brush set and will be working on updating my brushes soon.


  	I have recently fallen in love with the 215.  I initially started using it to apply pigments but have since used it for EDES, as well.  I think it picks up product nicely and it's large enough to make the application process faster.  The 130 has worked well for me with EDSF and MSFs.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Nov 3, 2012)

In my opinion the winners from this collection are Outrageously Fun lipstick, I love this lipstick!! Beauty, Glamour Daze and Dramatic Encounter if you want that dark lip for fall. The blushes I'm the One and Small Vanity! Whisper of Guilt EXDMSF!


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 3, 2012)

What liners have you ladies been using Beauty lipstick with? I'd love to see some looks if ya'll want to post some.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> What liners have you ladies been using Beauty lipstick with? I'd love to see some looks if ya'll want to post some.


  	I got all of the GD lipsticks except Beauty!  Have I missed out here?  Oh no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Licks wound
  	It seems that Cork is the popular liner with lighter shades.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I have recently fallen in love with the 215.  I initially started using it to apply pigments but have since used it for EDES, as well.  I think it picks up product nicely and it's large enough to make the application process faster.  The 130 has worked well for me with EDSF and MSFs.


  	Thank you! I am so unskilled when it comes to application.

  	Shout out to ALL you ladies who recommended Small Vanity. I have been werking this color! It's a great neutral and perfect for the no makeup look. Wore it last night when I went to see someone interesting so I could play like I wasn't wearing anything and was just naturally gorgeous. Haha! You know how we do. Brown eyeliner, curled lashes, neutral blush, beige eye shadow, and plenty o' gloss.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2012)

so proud of myself, walked into nordies and only got the two for one mascaras and did not go by glamourdaze or chanel.  I did buy boots, and a coat though.  SMH  But I struggled with the purchase.  I can drop $200 on makeup, but not on anything else.   Something is wrong. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thank you! I am so unskilled when it comes to application.
> 
> Shout out to ALL you ladies who recommended Small Vanity. I have been werking this color! It's a great neutral and perfect for the no makeup look. Wore it last night when I went to see someone interesting so I could play like I wasn't wearing anything and was just naturally gorgeous. Haha! You know how we do. Brown eyeliner, curled lashes, neutral blush, beige eye shadow, and plenty o' gloss.


  	WORK IT..........OWN IT


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thank you! I am so unskilled when it comes to application.
> 
> Shout out to ALL you ladies who recommended Small Vanity. I have been werking this color! It's a great neutral and perfect for the no makeup look. Wore it last night when I went to see someone interesting so I could play like I wasn't wearing anything and was just naturally gorgeous. Haha! You know how we do. Brown eyeliner, curled lashes, neutral blush, beige eye shadow, and plenty o' gloss.


  	LOL  now I know how to do it.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 3, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> so proud of myself, walked into nordies and only got the two for one mascaras and did not go by glamourdaze or chanel.  I did buy boots, and a coat though.  SMH  But I struggled with the purchase. * I can drop $200 on makeup, but not on anything else.   Something is wrong.* LOL


  	lol i do this too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2012)

aradhana said:


> lol i do this too.


  	lol....


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I have recently fallen in love with the 215.  I initially started using it to apply pigments but have since used it for EDES, as well.  I think it picks up product nicely and it's large enough to make the application process faster.  The 130 has worked well for me with EDSF and MSFs.


	The 215 and 130 would be my recs as well. I bought the 215 specifically to use with the EDES and the L'Oreal Infallible shadows. The brush is really dense so it picks up the product well. I use the 130 for EDSF for the same reason, it's dense. It's also small enough to target specific areas. I've seen the 128 mentioned as well, but haven't tried it. Nordstrom still has it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thank you! I am so unskilled when it comes to application.
> 
> Shout out to ALL you ladies who recommended Small Vanity. I have been werking this color! It's a great neutral and perfect for the no makeup look. Wore it last night when *I went to see someone interesting* so I could play like I wasn't wearing anything and was just naturally gorgeous. Haha! You know how we do. Brown eyeliner, curled lashes, neutral blush, beige eye shadow, and plenty o' gloss.


	LOL! I like how you phrased that. I need to try that look.


----------



## aradhana (Nov 4, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Thank you! I am so unskilled when it comes to application.
> 
> Shout out to ALL you ladies who recommended Small Vanity. I have been werking this color! It's a great neutral and perfect for the no makeup look. Wore it last night when I went to see someone interesting so I could play like I wasn't wearing anything and was just naturally gorgeous. Haha! You know how we do. Brown eyeliner, curled lashes, neutral blush, beige eye shadow, and plenty o' gloss.


  	this look sounds awesome.  i can't wait to get my SM and try it out! (yes, i caved.  )


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I got all of the GD lipsticks except Beauty!  Have I missed out here?  Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm wondering the same thing now? I had Beauty, but didn't try it on my lips because I decided to sell it. The SA gave it to me by accident instead of Glamourdaze. It looked way too pale when I swatched the tester on my hand. I didn't feel like working too hard to get it to work.

  	I was going to suggest a brown liner as well. Plum could also be a good one to use. My favorite go-to lip pencil is Currant. One of the YouTubers I like to watch says, "When in doubt, Currant your way out." Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The 215 and 130 would be my recs as well. I bought the 215 specifically to use with the EDES and the L'Oreal Infallible shadows. The brush is really dense so it picks up the product well. I use the 130 for EDSF for the same reason, it's dense. It's also small enough to target specific areas. I've seen the 128 mentioned as well, but haven't tried it. Nordstrom still has it.


  	I'm wondering if MAC has added the 128 split fiber cheek brush to its permanent product range?  It's currently on the site.  I LOVE this brush for its versatility.  I use it to apply blush and sometimes use it to apply foundation or other liquid/cream products, applying with one side and buffing with the other.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm wondering if MAC has added the 128 split fiber cheek brush to its permanent product range?  It's currently on the site.  I LOVE this brush for its versatility.  I use it to apply blush and sometimes use it to apply foundation or other liquid/cream products, applying with one side and buffing with the other.


	Are you on the Canadian site by chance? I searched for it and it came up, but then saw I was on the Canadian site. I switched over to the US site and it's not there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Are you on the Canadian site by chance? I searched for it and it came up, but then saw I was on the Canadian site. I switched over to the US site and it's not there.


  	Yes, I was on the Canadian site.  My MAC Book Pro goes to the Canadian site and my iPad & iPhone go to the US site.  When I order via the Canadian site, the prices change to US once I enter my zip code.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm wondering the same thing now? I had Beauty, but didn't try it on my lips because I decided to sell it. The SA gave it to me by accident instead of Glamourdaze. It looked way too pale when I swatched the tester on my hand. I didn't feel like working too hard to get it to work.
> I was going to suggest a brown liner as well. Plum could also be a good one to use. My favorite go-to lip pencil is Currant. One of the YouTubers I like to watch says, "When in doubt, Currant your way out." Truer words have never been spoken.


  	I wore Glamourdaze for the first time last night...lined with Burgundy l/p and topped with Plum Fun l/g.  The hubs loved it.  I had strong eyes & cheeks so it was the perfect 'quiet' lip color for the overall look.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks CartoonChic and Medgal. I may just go ahead and get the Mineral Brush Kit for the 130. I need to start a running list of brushes I need and their uses. I don't think I'm clever enough to use the 128. Perhaps I'll check it out on Youtube.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore Glamourdaze for the first time last night...lined with Burgundy l/p and topped with Plum Fun l/g.  The hubs loved it.  I had strong eyes & cheeks so it was the perfect 'quiet' lip color for the overall look.


	That look sounds pretty too. Now I need to try your look and MissTT's. I don't have Burgundy and I didn't get Plum Fun. I'm sure I can find substitutes.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 4, 2012)

It makes me laugh to hear my makeup called "a look". I am a makeup minimalist and y'all are pros. My look for Friday night was:
  	bareMinerals Correcting Concealer Dark 2
  	MUFE HD Microfinish Powder
  	A Natural Flirt EDES (or maybe MUFE #126)
  	Demolition eye liner (Urban Decay)
  	Small Vanity blush
  	Smith's Rosebud Salve

  	I was wearing Zella Live In leggings (HG for real! Lifts bum and camouflages lumps), Nike fleece, and a pony tail trying to act like I'd rolled off the couch. (He had been coaching basketball so I knew he'd be dressed similarly.) I looked pretty, but almost like I wasn't wearing any makeup. It was perfect for bumming around and watching TV.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm wondering if MAC has added the 128 split fiber cheek brush to its permanent product range?  It's currently on the site.  I LOVE this brush for its versatility.  I use it to apply blush and sometimes use it to apply foundation or other liquid/cream products, applying with one side and buffing with the other.


  	  Not sure, but I saw one at my CCO


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Just like most Mac collections I hauled a little more than I anticipated.   My small haul consists of  Small Vanity Blush(which I love), Superb EDSF, Outrageously Fun and Glamourdaze lipstick as well as Impossibly Sweet Lipglass.  Glamourdaze looks beautiful with Mahogany lipliner.  It is my lips but better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Glamourdaze looks beautiful with Mahogany lipliner. It is my lips but better.


  	I'd say you did very well in minimizing your haul from this massive collection.  There are some people-cough-*CartoonChic*-cough who nearly purchased the entire collection!!!

  	I'm such a fan of the deep burgundy colors..just love them, but Glamourdaze is subtle, yet buildable and pretty...soft..that's it, it's soft.  I've used it with my Burgundy lip liner and Plum Fun lipglass, and the more I wear it the better I like it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'd say you did very well in minimizing your haul from this massive collection.  There are some people-cough-*CartoonChic*-cough who nearly purchased the entire collection!!!
> 
> I'm such a fan of the deep burgundy colors..just love them, but Glamourdaze is subtle, yet buildable and pretty...soft..that's it, it's soft.  I've used it with my Burgundy lip liner and Plum Fun lipglass, and the more I wear it the better I like it!








 I couldn't help myself! And you're making me want to get Burgundy a lot sooner than I planned. I'm really curious to see how it will look with Glamourdaze.


  	(I'm still waiting for the restock so I can get a couple of BUs.)


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'd say you did very well in minimizing your haul from this massive collection.  There are some people-[COLOR=0000FF]cough[/COLOR]-*CartoonChic*-[COLOR=0000FF]cough[/COLOR] who nearly purchased the entire collection!!!  I'm such a fan of the deep burgundy colors..just love them, but Glamourdaze is subtle, yet buildable and pretty...soft..that's it, it's soft.  I've used it with my Burgundy lip liner and Plum Fun lipglass, and the more I wear it the better I like it!


  LOL, I've been looking at Cartoon Chic's lists and recent stashes in awe.  Still laugh at you telling her you will eat your hat if she stops buying.  LOL.   I am going to try plum with Glamourdaze.  It sounds pretty.  That lipstick is great for work and  conservative settings.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I am going to try plum with Glamourdaze. It sounds pretty. That lipstick is great for work and conservative settings.


  	Yes it is...and you can pair it with a smokey eye as someone just suggested.  I'll be trying that soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I couldn't help myself! And you're making me want to get Burgundy a lot sooner than I planned. I'm really curious to see how it will look with Glamourdaze.
> 
> (I'm still waiting for the restock so I can get a couple of BUs.)


  	Oh you'll love it.  It's not screaming burgundy or as dark as Currant & Night Moth.  It's just right!
  	P.S.  You're such an easy mark.  I just adore you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Glamourdaze looks beautiful with Mahogany lipliner. It is my lips but better.


  	I don't have Mahogany.  I'll have to check that out tomorrow when I go to the MAC store.  Mind you, I'm supposed to be making an effort to reduce my stash, not keep adding to it.  But really, how much room does one little lip pencil consume?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have Mahogany.  I'll have to check that out tomorrow when I go to the MAC store.  Mind you, I'm supposed to be making an effort to reduce my stash, not keep adding to it.  But really, how much room does one little lip pencil consume?   :haha:


 Not much room at all. LOL


----------



## ainelson86 (Nov 14, 2012)

I know I said this before but I <3 Glamourdaze!!! I've been using with NYX Mahogany for the last 2 days. I'll be trying out the eyeshadows next


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked up Small Vanity blush n was wondering how u galz felt about it... I wore it today and LUVED the subtle warm flush it gave my cheeks... Absolutely perfect for daytime... I found it 2b a good contrast 4 my Kate Moss for Rimmel l/s in shade 11 which is a deep red... I like a quiet blush with a strong lipcolor


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I picked up Small Vanity blush n was wondering how u galz felt about it... I wore it today and LUVED the subtle warm flush it gave my cheeks... Absolutely perfect for daytime... I found it 2b a good contrast 4 my Kate Moss for Rimmel l/s in shade 11 which is a deep red... I like a quiet blush with a strong lipcolor


  	I love Small Vanity too.  It was the only one of the three blushes that interested me...that's not to say the others weren't nice, I just need to tighten the harness on myself from time to time.  Besides which, I hauled a lot from this massive collection.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm really happy people in this thread recommended Small Vanity. For me, it is an excellent every day color. Works especially well with a bold eye or lip. It also works well for me when I'm going for the no-makeup makeup look. It enhances my cheeks yet doesn't stand out. I love it. It's only the 2nd MAC blush I've tried.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you'll love it.  It's not screaming burgundy or as dark as Currant & Night Moth.  It's just right!
> P.S.  You're such an easy mark.  I just adore you!


	Lol, I keep caving and buying stuff at the drop of a hat. I don't know where my discipline goes where makeup is concerned. I also can't help being an easy target. I don't know why. Complete strangers have no problem teasing me, but it's all in a good-natured way so I don't mind. It gives us all a good laugh.







  PrettyGirlDoc!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I picked up Small Vanity blush n was wondering how u galz felt about it... I wore it today and LUVED the subtle warm flush it gave my cheeks... Absolutely perfect for daytime... I found it 2b a good contrast 4 my Kate Moss for Rimmel l/s in shade 11 which is a deep red... I like a quiet blush with a strong lipcolor


	I like your new avatar with the big glasses. I've worn glasses since I was 8 and was forced to wear pairs that were a lot bigger than my face. Since then I try to avoid big glasses, but you pull them off. I just end up looking like this:


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I keep caving and buying stuff at the drop of a hat. I don't know where my discipline goes where makeup is concerned. I also can't help being an easy target. I don't know why. Complete strangers have no problem teasing me, but it's all in a good-natured way so I don't mind. It gives us all a good laugh.   :welcome2:   PrettyGirlDoc!


  LOL.  Thank you for the welcome.  We're not strangers.  LOL.  We are sisters in the name of makeup.  Not everyone understands our madness.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I love Small Vanity too.  It was the only one of the three blushes that interested me...that's not to say the others weren't nice, I just need to tighten the harness on myself from time to time.  Besides which, I hauled a lot from this massive collection.





pinkcrush said:


> I picked up Small Vanity blush n was wondering how u galz felt about it... I wore it today and LUVED the subtle warm flush it gave my cheeks... Absolutely perfect for daytime... I found it 2b a good contrast 4 my Kate Moss for Rimmel l/s in shade 11 which is a deep red... I like a quiet blush with a strong lipcolor


  I also really like Small Vanity.  It  goes with everything.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> LOL. Thank you for the welcome. We're not strangers. LOL. We are sisters in the name of makeup. Not everyone understands our madness.


	I didn't mean you guys are strangers. I was talking about people who come up to me at the grocery store or in daily life. You're right, you all are like my makeup family.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a MAC counter two streets over from my Pixiwoo course and I've been there every damn day this week. Last night I bout the TW pigments, another RM and RtP. The SA gave me a couple of the gift small gift bags.   Glamour Daze, why can't I quit you!  It keeps calling me, man, it keeps calling me...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I love Small Vanity too.  It was the only one of the three blushes that interested me...that's not to say the others weren't nice, I just need to tighten the harness on myself from time to time.  Besides which, I hauled a lot from this massive collection.


 Im The One interested me as well but finding it was an epic failure 4 me  Plus  I do still have Fashion Frenzy so I'm ok lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I like your new avatar with the big glasses. I've worn glasses since I was 8 and was forced to wear pairs that were a lot bigger than my face. Since then I try to avoid big glasses, but you pull them off. I just end up looking like this:


Thanx girl  I can get away with BIG glasses cuz I have a BIG face lol... That dog pic is sooo cute...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I'm really happy people in this thread recommended Small Vanity. For me, it is an excellent every day color. Works especially well with a bold eye or lip. It also works well for me when I'm going for the no-makeup makeup look. It enhances my cheeks yet doesn't stand out. I love it. It's only the 2nd MAC blush I've tried.


 AGREED!!! Also if u want a lil more pop it looks extra spicy with a lil Blunt as a contour and a sweeping of bronzer for sheen/shimmer


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I like your new avatar with the big glasses. I've worn glasses since I was 8 and was forced to wear pairs that were a lot bigger than my face. Since then I try to avoid big glasses, but you pull them off. I just end up looking like this:


  	OMG. LMAO     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I couldn't stop laughing at this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I scrolled down and totally did not expect to see this. But, I must say..... Daaww-ling, you look mawww-ve-lous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> Glamour Daze, why can't I quit you! It keeps calling me, man, it keeps calling me...


  	Well you know what that means and you know what you must do.  It's fate.  GO FOR IT!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> LOL. Thank you for the welcome. We're not strangers. LOL. We are sisters in the name of makeup. Not everyone understands our madness.


  	That's for sure.  It feels totally safe here!  I couldn't believe it when I happened upon this site.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I couldn't help myself! And you're making me want to get Burgundy a lot sooner than I planned. I'm really curious to see how it will look with Glamourdaze.
> 
> (I'm still waiting for the restock so I can get a couple of BUs.)


  	Did you plunge yet?...go on...I know you'll just love it!  Hurry, you're wasting precious Burgundy lip pencil time!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you plunge yet?...go on...I know you'll just love it!  Hurry, you're wasting precious Burgundy lip pencil time!


	Lol, not yet. I'm trying to be good and at least hold out until Black Friday. But it's already sitting in my cart...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I'm really happy people in this thread recommended Small Vanity. For me, it is an excellent every day color. Works especially well with a bold eye or lip. It also works well for me when I'm going for the no-makeup makeup look. It enhances my cheeks yet doesn't stand out. I love it. It's only the 2nd MAC blush I've tried.








 on tying AND liking MAC blush.  There are so many more for you to explore.  Enjoy!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> :con:  on tying AND liking MAC blush.  There are so many more for you to explore. Enjoy!  I've personally worn MAC blush on n off for a few years but in the last 6 months or so its become an everyday staple 4 me... I also have Blunt, Ambering Rose, Desert Rose, Raizin, Fashion Frenzy, Breezy, Breath Of Plum and Magenta!!! I love them all in a different way  U new girls betta start swatching lol


----------



## aradhana (Nov 15, 2012)

i love small vanity! i'm so glad to have gotten it...it's true it is just such a perfect blush...a little pop of colour, but not too overstated.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, not yet. I'm trying to be good and at least hold out until Black Friday. But it's already sitting in my cart...


  	Yay...I knew it...I knew it!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 18, 2012)

My haul so far: impossibly sweet, flight of fancy, Glamourdaze, dramatic encounter, and the pink lip bag.  Still want: evening grey, tall dark and handsome and the pink $70 set.


----------

